# Peut-on louer un film en VO sur Apple TV2?



## Nibz (18 Mars 2011)

Bonjour
Je trouve le systeme de location de film sur l'ATV2 vraiment sympa....mieux que sur Numericable....bien mieux et pas plus cher. Par contre j'aimai savoir comment louer un film en VO ou selectioner la langue...pour l'instant je n'ai pas trouvé...a moins que cela ne soit pas posible ce qui serait pour moi un gros default!
merci


----------



## Mungopark (19 Mars 2011)

Il existe de plus en plus de films en VO, pour les trouver le plus simple est de passer par iTunes en cherchant "VOST". Par contre pas de sélection de la langue possible sur les films loués, dommage.


----------



## Queerasfolk (19 Mars 2011)

C'est le plus gros défaut d'iTunes...

Les pistes de sous-titres sont tout simplement inexistantes, ce qui est pourtant le b.a.-ba depuis l'apparition des DVD...

Alors pour voir un film en VO, il faut que celui-ci soit dispo en version avec sous-titres incrustés, ce qui est rare... Ou alors, si les sous-titres ne t'intéresse pas, certains films contiennent 2 pistes son, et tu peux passer de l'une à l'autre directement sur l'ATV...

Ou, mieux : configurer l'ATV avec un compte US et profiter des films en avant-première !


----------



## PHILTI (1 Avril 2011)

Queerasfolk a dit:


> Alors pour voir un film en VO, il faut que celui-ci soit dispo en version avec sous-titres incrustés, ce qui est rare...



Comment trouve t-on ces films ?
On peut louer sur iTunes et regarder sur ATV ?

Merci.

PH


----------



## Queerasfolk (10 Avril 2011)

Bah ils contient en règle générale la mention "VOST" dans le titre. Il y a d'ailleurs une rubrique dédié sur le Store.


----------

